# A challenge for me..in progress..will be long



## Lin (30 Oct 2005)

I have a couple orders for this fretwork frame.....this one houses 7 pics.
It's getting close to being done and I took pics along the way...This is the hardest of all the fretwork frames I have done so far.....If you woodworkers see any thing in my process that would help me shorten my time or just make some of the steps a bit easier....please holler out and tell me. I would appreciate any tips and hints to make these easier to cut and assemble. I will post three or four pics at a time to give time for quetions or tips....and also so I don't get mixed up on what I'm doing. :wink: 

The beginning: Frame is 17" x 17" with out the base.
First pic has 179 holes drilled...93 cuts made in the 1/4" oak overlay






Second pic has all the frets and hearts and ovals cut (264 cuts total so far) and has been attached to a piece of 1/2" walnut and lines drawn inside the hearts and oval before making outer cut to make rabbet for pics to be held in.





Third pic is after the outer cut has been made and the base pattern has been layed out on a 3/4" piece of walnut





Fourth pic is showing the base being cut at a 15 degree angle...cutting a 20" piece of 3/4" wood at that angle is a pain to do.....I always end up with bumpson the short sharp curves.....glad they made sandpaper.... :? 





Will post more tomorrow.
Lin


----------



## Greenfield Bob (30 Oct 2005)

Lin, I know what you mean about those big bases I hate cutting them.
I can't wait to see it when you are finished with it.

Bob


----------



## Matt1245 (31 Oct 2005)

That must take some patience, i take my hat off to you.

Matt.


----------



## Lin (31 Oct 2005)

Bob, I knew there would be someone out there that has cut one of this large bases and would totally understand why I said is was PIA....to do.

Matt, You wouldn't think I had any patience what so ever if you saw how easily my feathers are ruffled when my thirteen year old son starts in......Teenagers....gotta love them..... :roll: 
More pics of progress

Fifth pic shows the remainder of the wood cutting done to include the bottom area of the overlay.
Before cutting the walnut hearts and oval......I redrew a line approx. 1/8" away from the line I drew before making the outer cut..(I do it with a ruler and make little dashes then connect them.....my freehand is not that good)...if you look close at the stack of hearts in this pic you can see the inner line still there..I also mark these pieces when I take them out to help me know which goes where. This area is what will hold the plexi, pic and backer for each pic.





Sixth pic is of the pattern for the plexi.....I use two pieces of 8.5" x 14" paper and laid the walnut piece on them and drew around the cuts for the hearts and plexi...marked each for placement as I went.






Will show off the new "toy" tomorrow......
Lin


----------



## Chris Knight (31 Oct 2005)

Gosh Lin, I think I would be phoning round laser cutting services if I had something like that to do!


----------



## Gill (31 Oct 2005)

I knew this was a major project, Lin, but I had no idea just how demanding it was.

I'm following your progress with bated breath.

Gill


----------



## dedee (31 Oct 2005)

Laser Cutting? Perhaps that is Lin's new toy.

I can't help thinking that this is one form of woodwork that I would not like to do by hand.

Staggering stuff Lin & you appear to do them so quickly.

Andy


----------



## Greenfield Bob (31 Oct 2005)

Lin,
Maybe I missed it somewhere is that your design or did you buy it?

Bob


----------



## Lin (1 Nov 2005)

To answer some questions.....The frame is in the final stages at present but I have been working on it plus other projects for three and 1/2" weeks.....I took the pics as I went along so I could post them in a short amount of time........instead of everyone having to wait three and four days for something new to look at. I'm a week-end wood worker but on this frame I have done some of the cutting during the work week or wouldn't have it so close to being done.
Gill, I'm hoping all this will help you when the time is available for you to cut one of those patterns.
Bob, I have done several different custom fretwork frames......all patterns were made by T-Bear.....I told him exactly what I was after and he made up the patterns for me for a fee. He sells these same patterns at the same price he charged me if you or anyone else has an interest in doing one of them......there are several smaller ones that he has done for me. I should have stated that the pattern maker was Ted....but I have done so many of this type over the last two years...most know that Ted does my patterns for these. A list of the patterns he has made for me so far"
Three oval-relief
Five oval-relief
Two hearts and an oval fretwork
Three hearts and an oval fretwork
An 8 x 10 fretwork
Eight hearts and an oval fretwork
A wedding frame that has two hearts and an oval and roses that I used colored sand in as a filler
And this one that has 6 hearts and an oval......
Here is a link to his site..... http://groups.msn.com/TedsScrollsawPatterns
He has some of the pics of my frames on the site but if you don't see one that you know I have done......copy a pic of it from my web site and send it to him if you want the pattern.....then he will know which one you are after.......the only two I haven't cut yet and are not on my site is the eight hearts and an oval fretwork......and the five oval relief......I'm getting ready to start the eight heart oval one this week-end....
New toy not a laser cutter.........sorta wish I had one thou.....Noce thought.
Lin


----------



## Lin (1 Nov 2005)

More pics.....
Seventh pic has my new "Toy" being used...Not necessarily what I bought it for but have found that it works great for these frames.
The 1/2" walnut pieces need to be taken down to 1/4" so them and the 1/4" plexi I will cut will fit perfectly in each space.......Prior to buying my 22" drum sander I would stack cut BB with the plexi then stain the BB to be used......Now I get a perfect match on the color and grain pattern......plus don't have any more of the hearts and ovals leftover to stack up in my "I don't want to throw away.....I will figure out a use for them,pile."  I attached the walnut pieces to a piece of BB with light duty carpet tape and ran them thru the drum sander......making many passes to get them to 1/4".......I do like this new "Toy".....and these types of frames paid for most of the cost of it.





Eighth pic shows the fit on the oval after going thru the drum sander..I used a plexi oval from another frame I have in progress....plus the holes for the screws in the base have been measured out drilled and champered. All pieces at this point have been hand sanded and sharp edges broke on the base and inner parts of the hearts and oval.





All of these wood pieces were then oiled using Watco natural dannsih oil....and dried for approx four days before I could start assembly.

Assembly photos will be starting tomorrow.
Lin


----------



## Gill (1 Nov 2005)

=P~ 

I wanna toy like that! And the space for it.

Gill


----------



## Greenfield Bob (1 Nov 2005)

Lin, it is kinda funny, I had a feeling that was going to be your new toy, I have no idea why I thought that. 

Bob


----------



## Lin (2 Nov 2005)

Gill, The drum sander is on wheels and has cabinet storage space under it......When not in use I just slide it beside the scrollsaw and its outta the way....most times I use it I just have to pull it out a few feet and hook up the dust collector and I'm good to go. This one was easier to find space for than some others I have bought.....Still working on putting the planer on wheels....It' suppose to be portable but I can't pick it up and lug it around.........
Bob, You must have ESP.......What do you think so far?...Ready to try one of these patterns?

More pics of progress

Pic nine is after all wood pieces have dried from their oil dip..and assembly begins......first up is to glue the overlay on. I have to admit.....this part is one I tend to procrastinate on.....Such a large area that I have to get the glue onto in a short amount of time....As you can see in the pic..I use Aleens Tacky glue for this. It has a decent time frame for laying on but you still have to hurry.....on these larger overlays I usually have to put a bit more glue on the point I started as it has already started to dry a bit......I like this glue because it dries clear so if I do happen to miss getting off any squeeze out it will not show after I lacquer the piece.
Very improtant point to make here.....the is the voice of experience....Make sure you are putting the glue on the proper side and when you lay it on the walnut backer you are laying it on the proper side.....Trying to get all that glue off the worng side of the piece is not a pleasant experience.....  





Tenth pic shows the piece after placing the overlay on and as you see the toothpicks I used to clean up the squeeze out. After I'm sure of no movement I weight it down and let the glue dry for approx 8 hours or more.





Cutting the plexi and putting in the starter holes for turn buttons up next
Lin


----------



## Greenfield Bob (2 Nov 2005)

Lin,
So far I really like it and I think it would be fun to make.

I know what you mean about glueing overlays on, some of then you have to rush to much to get them on. I almost always Aleens Tacky glue on overlays.
I will be waiting for the next round of pictures.
Thanks for posting them so far.

Bob


----------



## Gill (2 Nov 2005)

Unfortunately, the only comparable drum sander I can find in the UK is this one from APTC. At £529 for the basic model, it's way too exensive for me. I'll just have to drool for the time being.

When you're applying the glue, would it be faster to use a glue bottle with a roller attachment or would you have too little control over the application?

It's fascinating watching your progress with this lovely project.

Gill


----------



## MikeW (2 Nov 2005)

Lin, thanks for this thread.

Not only is what you are making looking first class, but it's always neat to see something develop. And for the few things I have documented, I know it's a lot of extra work, so thanks!

Mike


----------



## Greenfield Bob (3 Nov 2005)

Gill, you could move to Northern Indiana or Southern Michigan. I know somebody that might let you use their's.

Bob


----------



## Lin (3 Nov 2005)

Well I woke up a bit late this morning.....did a 14 hour day at the JOB yesterday and my get up and go just isn't there......so no pics today....If I'm online this evening I will toss a couple in here......otherwise will be tomorrow morning......
Mike, I'm glad you checked this thread out and like what you see....
Any suggestions so far?

Gill, The drum sander I have is on the link you posted....Mine is a Performax but they are directly related to Jet. The 22-44 on the bottom of that page is my drum sander......The only difference I see is that I don't have the extension tables.....Something I might want to look into myself.......those could come in handy. I paid on a sale right around $1000.00 for it....I think it was $999.99 plus tax.......I have an 80 grit belt on it right now.....and also have a couple 120 grits that I haven't used yet.

It's time to go to the JOB.......so I'll be on my way......see you tonight or in the morning.
Lin


----------



## Lin (4 Nov 2005)

Thought I'd pop in here an post a few more pics......I have to go into the JOB at 3 am......so won't get on puter before hand....

Pic eleven shows the plexi cut. I put duct tape on top of the protective film to help keep it from melting back as I cut it. I used a #5 double skip tooth blade to do the cutting. I lucked out this time....I am getting more accurate with each one......all my plexi fix perfectly in their rabbets without me having to sand them a bit on the disc sander.





Pic twelve shows how I put the starter holes in the back of the frame for the little turn buttons on the hearts and oval......I used two turn buttoms per cut out. I use one of them as a visual guide an use an awl to put a starter hole in the walnut for the little brass screws.





Pic thirteen shows the hearts and ovals during lacquering process. I use two coats of semi-gloss Deft lacquer on the face that will be closest to the pic and and two coats of semi-gloss then two coats of gloss lacqueron the side that will show......sanding after the first coat on each side with 1000 grit sand paper. I do the four coat lacquering on the frame itself also. If I have pits in the lacquer I will sand with 500 after first coat and 1000 after second and give an extra coat of lacquer if needed.





Next sets of pics will be how I put the base on.

Lin


----------



## Lin (4 Nov 2005)

Gill, Been thinking about the glue roller.......I haven't ever used one......
Will it cause the glue to run down the sides of the frets at all? Sounds like if it wouldn't over do the glue it might make that part of the process a lot easier....Need to get one and try it on maybe a highly fret work ornament....ya know one that I have stack cut three of.....so if I lose one to the glue it won't be a major loss.....Thanks for the idea.
Lin


----------



## Gill (4 Nov 2005)

Lin, this is a gem of a thread. Thank you so much for going to such trouble to show us how this project is progressed. It's particularly interesting to see how you handle the plexi.

I've never tried a glue roller myself but the idea came to me as I was reading your thread. I think it's an experiment I might try out too.

Gill


----------



## Lin (5 Nov 2005)

More pics.....Base assembly

Pic fourteen shows how I find the points on the frame itself for the screws. The base is 3/4" thick and the drilled holes in it have been counter sunk on both sides....deeper on the bottom. I do a small counter sink on the top of the holes to give room for glue and wood when the screws them selves are put in...I use 3/4" wood screws to find placement. I put them in and the tips just peak above the base. Using the center fret on the overlay as a guide to the middle screw I place the frame on top and press down......The tips of the screws mark the frame bottom with just a little bittly mark. I then use an awl to make a starter hole, using the marks as a guide...keeping the holes centered on the thickness. I then use a screw in each starter hole of the frame and get a good start on it. At this point you will have some wood displacement from the screw going in...Ya know...a burr of wood on the bottom of the frame.
I don't have a proper tool to take care of this so I make do with a drill bit. I twist the bit round and round to make a small champer on each hole to get rid of the wood burrs....sand a bit if needed.






Pic fifteen shows the bottom of the base after assembly. I used 1" number 6 wood screws and a line of glue on the bottom of the frame and a bit of glue on the screws themselves. Putting one of these together....being as large as it is.....can be an experience all in itself. Generally some bad words come outta my mouth before I get the screws totally seated. This is another part of this project I was hoping someone here could shed some light on as to an easier more efficient way to do this. I used little green felt disc on the bottom of the frame after finishing to cover the screws and all around the permiter to keep the piece from marring any surface it is sitting on. 





Now the frame goes into the finishing stages......Four coats or more of lacquering and a lot of sanding after the first coat. Next pics up will be the finished piece...(front and back)...no pics will be in it. The customer won't have all her pics till the family gets together at Thanksgiving.

Lin


----------



## Chris Knight (5 Nov 2005)

Lin,
It is going to look fabulous when finished. I marvel at your ability to avoid breaking all the short grain pieces in the "overlay"

As far as fixing it goes, I would do much as you do, except that after predrilling holes in the base, I would glue the piece to the base and then before inserting screws, drill the appropriate sized hole for the screw up into the piece through the predrilled holes, then screw it. With no gap between the piece and the base and having a pilot hole, there will be no "excess" wood created by putting in the screw. You could avoid predrilling too, if you were confident about drilling pilot holes for the screws exactly in line with the piece.

Having glued it, I would need fewer screws as well.


----------



## Waka (5 Nov 2005)

Lin

I'm sat in my office with my mouth wide open, what a wonderful piece of work, you must have the patience of a saint. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Lin (6 Nov 2005)

Well folks.....The frame is done......short the pics that will be put into it after Thankgsgiving.
Chris, Thanks for the tip....Will try it out on a smaller piece first...I would have a heart attack if I messed up one of these large ones near the end of the process.
I hope that this thread has shed some light on "Scrolling" and fretwork. This piece is probably the hardest I have done so far....I really do enjoy "Scrolling" and all the different things that can be done with the saw.....
I appreciate the tips and all the kinds words about my work from the people on this forum.....You guys and gals are great.
Here's the final pics....

The bottom





The back





The front





Needless to say....I'm glad this one is done....No to get back to the other three projects I'm working on.
Lin


----------



## trevtheturner (6 Nov 2005)

I have followed this thread from the outset, Lin, and have found it fascinating to follow your progress to such a brilliant result. Well done indeed.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Greenfield Bob (6 Nov 2005)

Lin,
You did a great job on it and I'm sure you are glad it's finished.
You are going to use lacquer for the finish, is it going be water base or oil?
Something else, did you keep track of how much time you have in on this project?

Bob


----------



## Lin (6 Nov 2005)

Trev, Glad you enjoyed the look see into my world of "Scrolling". When I first started I would've never thought I could do anything even close to this.....

Bob, Well I guess I did to good of a job on keeping the glare from the finish off the pics...It already has two coats of Deft semi-gloss and two coats of Deft gloss lacquer on it......lol

I do not track my time very well at all.....I do know that from start to finish it took me 4 weeks to do this frame......but I generally only work on my woodworking projects on the week-ends....During the same time I did this frame....I did the Segmented Arabian, A wedding plaque, Two portrait style cuttings, 30 ornaments, and have a "Work To Live" lettering piece almost done and am in the middle of cutting a "Kitty" box and one of those ringed type fruit baskets by John Nelson.......plus Cut another of the Arabian's today......Shaping on it will start next week-end. I have done one of these type frames in seven days..(three of those days were waiting for the oil to dry)...I wasnt' working at the JOB that week and had to have it done for a wedding....
I may be starting another one of the frames here shortly....customer mulling over whether to order the one that houses an 8 by 10 photo.
Lin


----------



## CHJ (6 Nov 2005)

Your patience, diligence and determination do you credit *Lin*. I sincerely hope that the final recipient cherishes the work for what it is, an outstanding piece of Craftsmanship.


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Nov 2005)

Lin,
That is a great job. Thanks for taking the time and trouble to document the process for us. You are a very skilled lady!


----------



## devonwoody (7 Nov 2005)

Lin: I worry for you in case a calamity should occur after all that amazing work.

Must be one of the greatest pieces of fret around at the present time.


----------



## Gill (7 Nov 2005)

That's magnificent, Lin. Thanks for detailing its progress.

=D> 

Gill


----------



## scroller frank (7 Nov 2005)

Lin, 
what a great piece of work,    
fantastic ,an amazing amount of time and effort.
thanks for taking the time to share it with us all.
all the best with the next one!!!!!!!!

-------- frank------------


----------



## Gill (8 Nov 2005)

Hi Lin

Can I ask you for a little clarification about how you applied the lacquer to your frame, especially the fretwork overlay? Reading back through the thread, I can't seem to find if you applied the finish before gluing the fretwork to the frame or how you managaed to get such a smooth result.

Gill


----------



## Lin (9 Nov 2005)

Gill, I applied the lacquer after the overlay was glued up and the base was attached......I start out by lacquering the bottom of the piece. I give the bottom two to three coats of semi-gloss...sanding after the first coat...then I do the rest of the frame.....starting with semi-gloss.....and sanding after the first coat. I use two or three coats of semi-gloss then two coats of gloss on the frame and top of base....front and back. The sanding after the first coats on it takes some time.......can't get into all the little fret areas but I do take the time to get to all the areas I can...I use spray lacquer from a can....I can control it fairly well and if I do mess up.......the next coat will melt back to the previous coat.....helping cover my mistake. Any runs I happen to get....I scrape off and sand smooth and the next coat will cover them up....As long as you don't get to close when spraying or hold the can inthe same area to long......runs generally don't happen.
Lin


----------



## dedee (9 Nov 2005)

Lin":1b8mhm4c said:


> During the same time I did this frame....I did the Segmented Arabian, A wedding plaque, Two portrait style cuttings, 30 ornaments, and have a "Work To Live" lettering piece almost done and am in the middle of cutting a "Kitty" box and one of those ringed type fruit baskets by John Nelson.......plus Cut another of the Arabian's today......



Do you eat or sleep at all? :shock: 

Fantastic piece.

Andy


----------



## Gill (9 Nov 2005)

Thanks for that, Lin. Spray lacquer it will be (eventually).

Gill


----------



## Lin (10 Nov 2005)

Andy, Thanks for the chuckle.......Quite honestly.....There are times when I feel I need more sleep........do to the JOB not my "Addiction" with the scrollsaw. This is the busy time of year for me......so I seem to always have several projects in the works. I was suppose to start an 8 heart frame this past week-end but the buyer ran into some $$ issues so that order is gone.....but I got an order from Virginia via e-mail for the 8 x 10 frame which will be a bit eaiser to do...I do like to have more than one piece going at a time.....There is always something to do...and each is different so it makes the time cutting go by fast. Scrolling goes fairly quickly when you get to it.....and as Gill has said......"You get into the zone". 
Still working on what ornament to cut for my granddaughters this year......I try to come up with something new each year.......all hand made. I have croceted several over the years and now they get scrolled ornaments....The latest CCW mag has some really neat compound ornaments in it that are two piece......Thinking that may be the way I go this year....I have some 1.5" cedar that would make beautiful compound ornaments. 
Lin


----------

